# Compression plug for Wolf CL fork?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

From what I understand, the inner diameter of the Wolf CL is a bit wider than usual, and according to this post, it seemed a "regular" compression plug wasn't biting. Anyone know what would fit?

Decided to go this route instead of a starnut, which was supplied with my fork just to be found slipping upon adjustment. I have preloaded the headset within reason, but a quick-install (and perhaps quickly transferable) compression plug would just give me peace of mind.


----------

